# Best time to take BCAAs?



## mrmark (Apr 12, 2007)

I've recently bought some Reflex BCAAs, and initially i was told to take 6 immediately before and immediate post workout but...

1: on the tub it says to take 6 30-40 min before workout. Should I take them 30 min or immediately pre workout?

2: Having taken 6 already, post workout, is it neccessary? I ask because my whey protein has some BCAAs in it already. 

3: Do you guys recommend taking any BCAAs  on non training days?

Currently, I'm on a slow cut. 

Thanks very much for any info.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 12, 2007)

From t-nation best benefits from 5 times spaced through day and I believe 15g's each dose.


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2007)

I take them before & after my workouts - about 30 minutes or so, but I take them during the day as well.


----------

